# JHB Vape Meet : DIY Competition



## Yiannaki

What would a JHB Vape Meet be without a competition?

This time around we would like to do something different and to allow for our talented DIY enthusiasts to show off their mixing skills and knowledge of flavours.

We are happy to announce that the upcoming JHB vape meet will have the first ever Ecigs SA *DIY Competition*!

If you think the DIY force is strong with you and you want to stand a chance to win some great prizes then continue reading..






*How does it work?
- *We will post a list of 15 different DIY concentrates
*- *Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create a yummy recipe which will blow our socks off.
*- *All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@Yiannaki) in the following format:

*Target PG/VG Ratio :*

*Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %*

*- *All recipes will be given a number and handed over to @Paulie to mix and steep them.

*- *Each juice will be sampled by a panel of judges on the day, using a knock out tournament style approach.

- The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out.


*Rules:

- *Recipes must be given a cool name
*- *All recipes must be original
- Entrants must use a minimum of 4 and a maximum of 7 concentrates
- Entrants can only use a maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour
- You have to be present on the day in order to win
- The competition is limited to 10 participants (To let the judges have enough time to review).
- *Entries close : Friday 28 August at 19:00
*

*List of Concentrates: (Sponsored by Vape Cartel - Thank you @KieranD)*

Mango (Sweet) - Capella
Vanilla Custard (v2) - Capella
Key Lime - TFA
Bavarian Crean - TFA
Caramel - TFA
French Vanilla - TFA
Graham Cracker (Clear) - TFA
Greek Yoghurt - TFA
Kiwi (Double) - TFA
Marshmallow - TFA
Peanut Butter - TFA
Strawberry (Ripe) - TFA
Sweetner - TFA
Vanilla Swirl - TFA
Whipped Cream - TFA


*Judging Criteria:*

- Taste/Texture
- Aftertaste
- Originality/Complexity

*Prizes :

1st Place - *A R1000 voucher to spend at Vapeclub (Thank you @JakeSA and @VapeGrrl)

*2nd Place* - A R 750 voucher to spend at Vape King ( Thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

*3rd Place* - A R600 voucher to spend at Vape Cartel (Thanks to @KieranD )



PS: If you haven't done so already, don't forget to RSVP for the JHB Vape Meet here

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

This is going to be lots of fun!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wesley

Entered!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Entered!



Entry received  thanks @Wesley


----------



## Paulie

Great Stuff! This is going to be lots of fun!! Thanks again @KieranD for the Concentrates bro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Very cool idea  well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mike

Hmmm, 12% yoghurt + 3% peanut butter....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Also guys, Just Incase you were wondering Me and @Yiannaki wont be judging this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Mike said:


> Hmmm, 12% yoghurt + 3% peanut butter....



Shall i consider that your entry?


----------



## Andre

Very creative....I like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

So much of fun you guys are gonna have... sorry I'm missing the meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> So much of fun you guys are gonna have... sorry I'm missing the meet!



You will be sorely missed Rob - we will take photos for you
And hopefully you will be at the next one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Yiannaki said:


> Shall i consider that your entry?



Oh absolutely. Please take a video of the judges testing it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Damn, wish i had access to the concentrates here so i could cook something up  will have to see about buying some on the day, and maybe being prepared for the next meet


----------



## BumbleBee

Man this is going to be fun! I have an awesome mix in mind


----------



## BigAnt

Do we put our names down then work on the recipe or just the first 10 recipes submitted?


----------



## Paulie

BigAnt said:


> Do we put our names down then work on the recipe or just the first 10 recipes submitted?


To enter you must send your recipe with its name and urs to naki  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> So much of fun you guys are gonna have... sorry I'm missing the meet!


Ditto


----------



## Marzuq

Love this competition. Brilliant guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Why is bacon flavour not part of the list?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Thank you to all of those who have entered so far 

Don't forget that entries close this Friday at 19:00 so get those recipes in.

Stand by as we announce the judges for the competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you to all of those who have entered so far
> 
> Don't forget that entries close this Friday at 19:00 so get those recipes in.
> 
> Stand by as we announce the judges for the competition


Question: how will the 10 participants be chosen?


----------



## Paulie

Wesley said:


> Question: how will the 10 participants be chosen?


Hi There,

The First 10 Recipes that enter will be used 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Paulie said:


> Hi There,
> 
> The First 10 Recipes that enter will be used
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks Paulie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So the first judge for the DIY competition is....

@KieranD! 

When he is not out drag racing, Kieran is a big DIY enthusiast. His successful line of liquids "The E Liquid Project" have made a big name for themselves in the short few months that they have been available. Clearly, this mans palette is no stranger to good e juice so we knew that he is definitely someone who we need to have as a judge on the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

The prizes are official! Thank you to all of the sponsors 

*Prizes :

1st Place - *A R1000 voucher to spend at Vapeclub (Thank you @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl)

*2nd Place* - A R 750 voucher to spend at Vape King ( Thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff)

*3rd Place* - A R600 voucher to spend at Vape Cartel (Thanks to @KieranD)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Wesley

What time will the comp start?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Are there other competitions too?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Wesley said:


> What time will the comp start?


The Judging will commence for most of the day and the winners will be announced towards the end.



n0ugh7_zw said:


> Are there other competitions too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



There only this competition and a giveaway prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Our next judge for the DIY competition is @Silver

His DIY experience may be limited to strawberry ice or lime ice but this man's pallet is mighty sharp! Famous for his juice reviews, he is a pro when it comes to identifying flavours in a mix. In addition to this, he is also able to brilliantly express the taste experience of a juice in an easy to understand manner. Will your juice manage to impress him? We'll find out soon enough!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Just under 12 hours until we close up this comp!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Our third judge for the DIY comp is @WHITELABEL  

@WHITELABEL is our resident DIY veteran. He shows a great knowledge and understanding of flavour concentrates. Mixing is his passion and he religiously creates batches of liquids on a weekly basis. If there's one judge who will spot if you've used so much as 0.5% too much of a flavour, he would be the one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Yiannaki said:


> Our third judge for the DIY comp is @WHITELABEL
> 
> @WHITELABEL is our resident DIY veteran. He shows a great knowledge and understanding of flavour concentrates. Mixing is his passion and he religiously creates batches of liquids on a weekly basis. If there's one judge who will spot if you've used so much as 0.5% too much of a flavour, he would be the one.


Wow, I'm a bit nervous now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Wesley said:


> Wow, I'm a bit nervous now!



Thats a good thing  I love that feeling!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

So how many entries so far?


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> So how many entries so far?



It's a surprise


----------



## Yiannaki

Tick tock : our fourth judge for the DIY comp will be....

@Rowan Francis : Some say that he can fix/modify anything e-cig related, and that he lingers outside the Bryanston post office waiting for his Zample box. All we know is that this man sure knows a thing or two when it comes to e liquid!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

